# HDR in Photoshop Elements 5.0



## Buszaj (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering how to make an HDR in Photoshop Elements 5.0?

Thanks


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 16, 2007)

As far as I can tell, that's not possible. Think you either have to have CS2/3 or buy Photomatix Pro.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 13, 2009)

Ummmm acctually its sort of possible.. you can but im not sure how well it works . There was an article in Practical photography about how to do it in elements using and adjusment layer.


----------

